# Atari taking Test Drive Unlimited for another spin



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Eden Games returns for second open-world installment in long-running road racing series for 360, PS3, and PC. 










After idling for nearly four years, Test Drive is ready to get back on the road. Atari today announced that it has enlisted Eden Games to make Test Drive Unlimited 2 for the Xbox 360, PlayStation 3, and PC. 

 Like most racing games, cars will be unfeasibly shiny.




Like its predecessor, Unlimited 2 will feature "massively open online racing," which lets players cruise around a persistent online world running into other players, literally and figuratively. Where the first Unlimited took place on the Hawaiian island of Oahu, Test Drive Unlimited 2 will find players racing around a new island, with an assortment of new vehicles, race types, and a revamped single-player mode that can be played online or off. The game will also include new features like vehicle damage and weather effects. 

Unlimited 2 marks a return to the road for developer Eden Games, which has a lengthy history of racing games including Atari's series of V-Rally games and Need for Speed Porsche. The original Test Drive Unlimited was the studio's last racing game, with the developer working on Atari's Alone in the Dark revamp in between the two projects. 

For more on the original Unlimited, check out GameSpot's review.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I still have the first one and still play it.

Cant wait :clap:


----------

